# No way this is legit " Hecs Suit"



## CoreyB1990 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey yall, so the other night i was laying in bed watching some late night huntin when this show called "Hunting with Hecs" came on. Its pretty much a show just to sell you their camo suit. My question to yall is , have you ever used this and did you think it worked? http://www.hecsllc.com/product
they say it helps you get closer to whatever animal you are hunting and helps the game animal stay calm and not know you are there. My take on things is why do i need to spend almost $200 on this because i have killed deer at 10yards and have had them rub against my blind before "more than once" and i have also killed turkey at 8 yards and i wasnt in a blind i was up against a tree. Anyways i dont hate on this product im just really curious if anyone has used it before and what your thoughts on the whole thing are.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2014)

It`ll look good with 500 square inches of blaze orange over it. 

Dull earth tone clothes work just as good.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I have no clue how that can help more than walmart camo


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It`ll look good with 500 square inches of blaze orange over it.
> 
> Dull earth tone clothes work just as good.


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks like any other if you move they gonna see you


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 8, 2014)

You got to be kidding me .. What gimmick they gonna come up with next smh


----------



## swampstalker24 (Oct 8, 2014)

the science they claim behind it kinda makes sense to me, but i doubt it really works.....


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 10, 2014)

Toxey Haas at Mossy Oak and Bill Jerden at Realtree came up wit that what 30+ years ago?


----------



## specialk (Oct 10, 2014)

I just ordered the suit, hat and gloves....I'm gonna' kill me a biggun' this year!!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks just like the 5 dollar Wally World shirt I'm wearing right now hunt In that an a pair of tan carhart pants


----------



## merc123 (Nov 4, 2014)

I can walk up to deer in Cades Cove with a t-shirt and blue jeans...


----------



## Boar Hog (Nov 16, 2014)

I see dead people!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 24, 2014)

*gimmick*

I'm thinking its a gimmick.

They didn't provide a link to any scientific study or peer-review journal that says any animal can detect the electromagnetic force emitted by another living creature.

Therefore, I would assume that they can't detect it.

Maybe some special scientific machine can detect it, but even then, where's the data? From how far away can our best scientific instruments pick up the "energy field" from a  person, or from any living thing?  A millimeter? A foot? Ten yards?

Can deer pick up the radio frequency transmissions made by your mobile phone as it broadcasts its location to those satellites in the sky that provide you with phone service?  

Can deer feel your body heat, even if they can't see the infra-red image of it?  Can they feel your body heat from 50 yards or more? 

If the deer don't notice these other kinds of energy we're sending out, why would they notice the kind of energy this "Faraday cage" suit is supposed to block?


----------



## Wild Turkey (Nov 24, 2014)

How the hec does it work?


----------



## 660griz (Nov 24, 2014)

Probably work great against shark attack.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Nov 24, 2014)

The thing in the demo video that kinda got me thinking there might be something to it is when they talk about hunting in windy conditions.  With all that movement from the wind in the trees and grasses, how can the animals still pick up the slightest movement of a hunter?  It seems to me if it was really just the movement they were keying in on,  they would be startled by every little movement caused by the wind.


----------



## ryanh487 (Nov 24, 2014)

Fish & Sharks have lateral lines that pick up EM signals from other animals. Mammals and birds do not.  

They'd be better off selling those to surfers and cubans


----------



## snookdoctor (Nov 24, 2014)

If it came with a hat and gloves, maybe it would block enough of your EM signal so the gubament can't track you and read your thoughts!


----------



## irishredneck (Nov 24, 2014)

What nonsense. 
Every top buck in the B&C record books was killed without this jibber jabber.


----------

